# spouse visa sponsorship undertaking form needed?



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Sponsorship Undertaking form (SU07/12) is required for a spouse visa application?


----------



## Hassbenz (Jan 26, 2013)

nkb535 said:


> Does anyone know if the Sponsorship Undertaking form (SU07/12) is required for a spouse visa application?


Yes it is required my friend


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Many thanks! Luckily I had my husband sign it before he left the US.


----------



## MrsMole (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm a little concerned as I haven't seen anything about this form mentioned in the guidance or required information from UKBA. All I have seen to this effect is that you need a letter from your sponsor corroborating your relationship and confirming that he/she wishes to sponsor your application to enter the UK.

Is this only for certain kinds of applicants? Or does it apply to all spouse visa/permit/etc applications?


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

I felt the same way. I've been looking into spouse visa requirements off and on for about a year, and reading this forum for the same amount of time.

The first I heard about the form was in a thread a month or so ago, and I still can't find anywhere on the UKBA website requiring the form. I just asked my husband to sign it before he left for Scotland to work 'just in case'.


----------



## MrsMole (Apr 16, 2013)

Hopefully Joppa or another moderator can clear this up!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

MrsMole said:


> I'm a little concerned as I haven't seen anything about this form mentioned in the guidance or required information from UKBA. All I have seen to this effect is that you need a letter from your sponsor corroborating your relationship and confirming that he/she wishes to sponsor your application to enter the UK.
> 
> Is this only for certain kinds of applicants? Or does it apply to all spouse visa/permit/etc applications?


This one is a bit strange. Technically it isn't required, however, we have seen on a few occasions either the ECO specifically requesting the document from the applicant, or a visa refusal that mentions the lack of this particular form. Many people apply without it, but hey, no harm in safeguarding yourself and including it. 

Otherwise yes, a letter of invitation from your sponsor also helps.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Position of SU07/12 form for those on family route (partner/spouse) is that it isn't required, as their UK sponsor is assumed to take responsibility for the applicant without recourse to public funds. Some overseas visa agents request it, and if that's the case, it's best to comply and not insist they are wrong.


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks. i'll just include it. it's better to be safe than sorry, but i also don't want to burden the ECO with unnecessary forms.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

MrsMole said:


> I'm a little concerned as I haven't seen anything about this form mentioned in the guidance or required information from UKBA. All I have seen to this effect is that you need a letter from your sponsor corroborating your relationship and confirming that he/she wishes to sponsor your application to enter the UK.
> 
> Is this only for certain kinds of applicants? Or does it apply to all spouse visa/permit/etc applications?


I have the same question. At first I thought it was, so printed out a copy and then I thought I saw a post that said it wasn't, so I threw it away! I've read over the documentation list on the UKBA website extensively and it isn't mentioned. Now I'm confused right along with you. 

Hopefully experienced folks will advise us.


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

See above. It sounds like it is a bit of a gray area, but that it doesn't hurt to include it.


----------

